# WinXP: Datei wird von einem anderen Prozess verwendet



## DarthShader (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ihr kennt das sicher auch, diese WinXP Fehlermeldung, z.B. beim Umbenennen oder Löschen einer Daten, dass diese gerade von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird - obwohl man sich sicher ist, dass eigentlich kein Programm mehr läuft, welches auf diese Datei oder das Verzeichnis zugreift (Manchmal muss ich sogar neu starten, nur um endlich irgendein Verzeichnis löschen zu können - mit Service Pack 1).

Dazu also 2 Fragen:

1. Ganz allgemein, kann mir jemand sagen, wie man dieses Problem beheben oder umgehen kann?

2. Kennt jemand ein Programm das einem genau anzeigt, von welchem Prozess eine Datei oder ein Verzeichnis gerade verwendet wird?



Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## GeHo (23. Oktober 2004)

1.) Vielleicht ist der Explorer der Übeltäter, der auf die Datei zugreifen will. Probier doch mal über den Taskmanager "explorer.exe" zu beenden und dann (immernoch im Taskmander) über 'Datei' > 'ausführen' den "cmd" zu starten um die Datei zu löschen.

2.) Das ist mit MSIsUsedBy möglich.


----------



## DarthShader (23. Oktober 2004)

Danke für Deine Antwort - es war tatsächlich der explorer.exe. Das Tool funktioniert auch wunderbar, auch dieses hat mir "explorer.exe" angezeigt.

Nun ist die Frage, wie kommt sowas, bzw. was kann man dagegen tun? Ich habe in der MS Knowledge Base nichts gefunden, aber vielleicht habe ich auch nicht nach dem Richtigen gesucht...  ich habe dieses Phänomen jedenfalls recht häufig.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Oktober 2004)

DarthShader hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für Deine Antwort - es war tatsächlich der explorer.exe. Das Tool funktioniert auch wunderbar, auch dieses hat mir "explorer.exe" angezeigt.
> 
> Nun ist die Frage, wie kommt sowas, bzw. was kann man dagegen tun? Ich habe in der MS Knowledge Base nichts gefunden, aber vielleicht habe ich auch nicht nach dem Richtigen gesucht...  ich habe dieses Phänomen jedenfalls recht häufig.



Eine Möglichkeit: Task-Manager aufrufen, Eingabeaufforderungsfenster öffnen -> Prozess explorer.exe beenden, in der Eingabeaufforderung: 'del DATEINAME' eingeben. Im Task-Manager explorer.exe wieder starten. Fertig!

In vielen Fällen hilft es aber schon, einfach zu warten bis die Datei von der Windows-Vorschau komplett eingelesen wurde. Danach läßt sich z. B. eine Musik- oder Videodatei löschen.

Das Problem beruht bei einigen Dateien auf der Vorschau, dessen Prozess die Datei einliest, das kann bei großen Dateien lange dauern. Bei Ordnern, exe- und dll-Dateien greift oft der Systemschutz. Hier hilft in einigen Fällen, die Datei umzubenennen, was manchmal noch geht, wenn das löschen nicht funktioniert. Mit geändertem Namen kann man die Datei dann doch löschen. Aber das sind alles 'Features' von M$ und keine 'Bugs'


----------

